# What age does the clinginess stop



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi

I'm starting to feel exhausted with Baxter being so clingy. I can't do anything without him at my side, don't mind that so much but when I need to go upstairs and leave him at stair gate he gets so upset and whines and barks and goes mad biting at my clothes and jumping up when I come down.

This still happens if my husband and kids are still with him. They can usually distract him with a toy and a game but because the play biting is still bad I feel anxious while I'm not there. I even have to supervise my husband because he isn't as patient as I am with the biting. 

Please tell me it won't be long for him to feel secure at home and let me go into different rooms.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

My Astro turns 2 in January. He still hates being anywhere but by my side. I wouldn't have it any other way......it's why I got a V in the first place...............


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Don't know when it stops. Mine are 4 and 5 years old. They have each other which helps but they'd be with me 100% of the time if they could.

Kinda who they are. : Two dogs pictured below are 9 and 12 years old.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/12/im-lost-without-you.html

RBD


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

From what I have seen, being without you is a skill that must be taught and practiced.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

it *might * stop after you die....the puppy biting stops about 6 months, the velcro is for life I reckon.


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Our trainer has said that we must crate him daily whether we are at home or not. I work from home so I do this while I do school runs which isn't long at all. I have been told I'm not doing it enough while we are at home and he can still see us, so I am going to try and do this when doing housework etc. Our trainer said otherwise he will start to think being crated means being left alone so to do this for 30 mins a day so he knows we are there to break this association and also is a must to be able to crate him if he needs to be kept safe or if we have visitors that don't like dogs so that he will be happy in his bed. This is something that will be hard for me because I want him with me when I'm home as a rule.

I suppose doing this will mean I can get upstairs chores down then rather than leaving him crying at the stair gate. 

Again once 6 months has passed I suppose the clinginess is easier because you don't get bitten and jumped on when you return!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I didn't know it stops ;D I let my two follow me all around the house. At some point they get tired (if I'm at home all day) and just go and hang out on their couch by themselves.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby is laid on the carpet with her head on my feet at the moment, we've been out on a pheasant shoot all day and her bed is only 3 feet away and surely more comfy for her than having my big toe wedged in her ear, but no matter how tired she is, I know that if I even slowly get up she'll raise and follow me.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

> but no matter how tired she is, I know that if I even slowly get up she'll raise and follow me.


*harrigab*, oh how I hate to wake them up like that! If any of my two girls are sleeping with me while I'm watching a movie, my husbad caters to me (tea, wine, snacks, etc  ) just so the girls don't wake up ;D


----------



## Jho (Oct 24, 2012)

I've only had my V a week and I LOVE how she follows me. ;D The Velcro feature is one of the reasons I picked a V. She makes me feel SO LOVED!! :-*


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

My pup is 2 1/2 and is still ALWAYS at my side. When i leave him I'm the car while I nip into a shop for 5 minutes, upon return I'm again greeted as though he hasn't seen me for days


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

It will never stop! And thank goodness! We couldn't imagine not having Riley or Chuck following us around, personally it makes me feel wanted and loved! It gives you validation that you are doing something right as a pet parent and that they truly love you.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

I am having the same frustration with the stair gate...

I think what really requires worry is when your V STOPS following your every move! I also get catered to when my boy is sleeping on me/near me...haha

I think we just need to be patient with the stair gate...he is still jumping it at 10 months...but I just keep telling him no and to respect the gate...he is allowed when I allow him


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't know for sure, but I think Willie is approaching birthday number six... At least that's what the Vet thinks. Anyway, Willie still follows me around everywhere, unless he is very tuckered out. He is looong past his puppyhood. He wouldn't dream of biting me, and still puts himself into a "time out" if he accidentally touches me with a tooth (sits and hangs his head down in shame). The nickname Velcro Vizsla is very appropriate!! ;D


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Don't get me wrong, I like the Velcro effect. This is one of the many reasons we chose a V. What I am finding exhausting is that when I go upstairs or even to the loo he whines, howls and barks and when I come back he is jumping and nipping. It's the nipping that I am concerned about especially with the children as he does the same with them but without the howling and whining while they are gone, just with the excitement when they return.

This was my main question, when does the jumping and nipping stop because it is exhausting constantly shouting no, off, down etc.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> This was my main question, when does the jumping and nipping stop because it is exhausting constantly shouting no, off, down etc.


Baxtersmom,
I don't recall now as it has been several years but around 6 months to 9 months. Boys mature slower and he will move from needy pup to testing teen. 

You are the pups mom, even your call name says so. Maybe move from being "mom" to pack leader. 

Commands mean something only if they are enforced. Refrain from using the word NO. Much too general. Instead use "Baxter OFF." Give him 5 seconds to comply. If he doesn't than remove him. 

Bird dog training is all about setting up situations where YOU are in control. You hide the bird and know where it is. You have the dog stand on a barrel that he has to be steady or he falls off. You tell him to come and have a long check cord to enforce the compliance.

Maybe instead of making him stay away, make him stay with you on your terms. He has to stay at your side. Heel is the command. When you stop, he stops. When you move he moves. 

Every time he is around you and you do or say something he is learning. Is he learning he can ignore your commands? Is he learning the barking and nipping gets your most precious thing he wants? Your attention. Find ways to direct his great desire to be with you into behavior that you want.

Put in the extra work now. Every hour of training you do now equals months of owning an obedient dog later.

Hope that helps.

RBD


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy clings to me like a limpet and I love her for it, I for one hope she never ever grows out of it ,afterall that's why we call them the Velcro Vizsla...


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

I was feeling this way too. I thought I would LOVE having my dog follow me everywhere. But, when Cole was out of control and biting and nipping and jumping and whining...yes, it was very exhausting. I hought this was how it was going to be and I almost thought "What was I thinking!? I SHOULD have just gotten a simple lazy dog. Lol

Now, I look back to last weeks thought lol and I realize he is growing out of all his annoying, puppy habits and that is what it is, puppy habits. Cole is now 10 months and I feel so good about the future. He isn't constantly draining me of energy and patience. He isn't obsessively biting me and out of control. He is getting better and Baxter will too! . Trust me. I couldn't get a second to breathe to myself and now...my sweet, velcro cat is more accepting of the new addition to the Velcro pack! I am very happy. You will get there! Stay patient and consistent! <3


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

NeverGiveUpRAC said:


> I was feeling this way too. I thought I would LOVE having my dog follow me everywhere. But, when Cole was out of control and biting and nipping and jumping and whining...yes, it was very exhausting. I hought this was how it was going to be and I almost thought "What was I thinking!? I SHOULD have just gotten a simple lazy dog. Lol
> 
> Now, I look back to last weeks thought lol and I realize he is growing out of all his annoying, puppy habits and that is what it is, puppy habits. Cole is now 10 months and I feel so good about the future. He isn't constantly draining me of energy and patience. He isn't obsessively biting me and out of control. He is getting better and Baxter will too! . Trust me. I couldn't get a second to breathe to myself and now...my sweet, velcro cat is more accepting of the new addition to the Velcro pack! I am very happy. You will get there! Stay patient and consistent! <3


Thank you!!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Baxtersmom,

I also work from home, but early on we did make a point of getting Gracie to settle in her crate while we were home. In the very beginning, I would station a kid or two next to her crate -- playing checkers or reading a book. This seemed to help her curl up & relax. Once she knew how to relax in her crate, we picked dinner/bedtime as the most helpful time for her to be crated. It can be very helpful to have her safe for an hour or two during a chaotic time of day.

I think it is MUCH harder for a dog to stay calm in the opposite side of a gate than to settle inside a crate. Gracie still barks & whines if she gets locked on the opposite side of the baby gate at the top of the stairs (we try not to do that!).

Best of luck--


----------



## VbarK Vizslas (Jan 31, 2012)

Odin cries at the bathroom door while I am in there.He cries if he can see you outside and he is inside. He is a big cry baby. In my upstairs bathroom I have no door so I have the 2 Vizslas and the cat supervising me =} Lately Vandy, who usually sleeps in her kennel, after a couple of hours she begins whining till she can crawl in bed with me. So, I don't think the clinginess ever stops; if it did they wouldn't be the Velcro kids!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

redbirddog said:


> Don't know when it stops. Mine are 4 and 5 years old. They have each other which helps but they'd be with me 100% of the time if they could.
> 
> Kinda who they are. : Two dogs pictured below are 9 and 12 years old.
> 
> ...


With such sensitive noses ........they are brave RBD   

I stayed at a mate's place last night...... this morning went to the toilet........near tripped over both of mine as I walked back out...........


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

I am trying to get Baxter used to being in his crate while I am here but it is hard because I have to put him in there for the school runs. So already twice a day, although I am only gone about 30 mins each time and then he sleeps in it at night. I just feel that I would be constantly putting him in his crate. I am going to try and take Baxter with me for the morning school run so that I can then take him for a big walk and off leash run and then come home and crate him while I am here so that I can get housework done and he knows that I am still in the house. It has been hard up til now to take him with me, mainly because he hadn't had his second jab until last week and then it was half term. I can't take him on Monday's because I help in the classroom doing book bags for about 15 mins. I am going to try the new routine from tomorrow.

When I put him in his crate when we are still here he goes mental and pulls the blanket through that I put over to help him feel more snug and den like, I put a kong in there, chews, toys, but he doesn't touch them he just goes potty and ignores them.

Whereas for school runs or going out he seems to accept it a little better, he whines and barks a little bit but he doesn't try and bite at the cage as much. Saying that the blanket was pulled through again this morning.

He doesn't make a sound at bedtime, I take him for a wee at about 11pm and then he goes in, doesn't make a sound until around 7am, doesn't pull at the blanket. He even went in there to sleep last night while we were watching tv, we leave the door open so that he can go in when he wants and he does some of the time. Because he is so good I am wary about making it too traumatic in the day in case he starts doing it at night and not going in there on his own accord.

I know it will take patience and persistence and hopefully he will get used to the routine. It's just that he is so clingy when he first comes out and that's when the jumping and nipping happens. Same with the stair gate. He doesn't get as stressed with the stair gate, he just sits at the gate and whines and howls, but still nips and jumps when I come down again. I was talking to my husband about letting him follow me around the house and upstairs but we made the decision before we got him to not allow him upstairs for two reasons, one so that our cat Lola feels she can go somewhere safe and that she can call her own which is the beds upstairs, she also sits on the stairs knowing that Baxter can't get her because of the gate and also because I had read so much about stairs not being good for dogs hips and joints.

I will keep trying and hopefully he will get used to it soon :-[


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

NeVer - VVhat makes life FUN !


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

R said:


> NeVer - VVhat makes life FUN !


Calm clinginess would be fun!! ;D


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

He's a puppy! Be patient (I know it's hard) and he'll be much more settled once he's reached a year old. 

Riley is super clingy, but remains calm now when left alone... unless I'm in the bathroom. I've given up closing the door because she will stand outside and alternate crying and throwing her body against the door. I always tell her I'm not going to drown, but I don't think she believes me.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

threefsh, Ruby sleeps on mine and my husbands neck as well! When she was a tiny pup a large amount of her body fit there and it was her favorite place to sleep at night. As she's gotten older she still tries but doesn't fit quite as well.  Love it.


----------

